# Raleigh Clubman - Reynolds 531 frame



## Wigsie (6 Mar 2010)

3BM gave me this Reynolds 531 frame and I had every intention of starting my own fixed/SS project.

But a combination of a bad back and pure laziness has meant I have done nothing with it! Its an extra Large frame so will suit someone over 6ft. I have no pictures of the frame, but its basically this (only just the frame).

PM me if interested, am in Kent so will need to collect.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2010)

cant believe this hasnt gone yet or has it ?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Mar 2010)

It's a beautiful frame - much like the wigster himself!


----------



## MacB (16 Mar 2010)

I very nearly took it but then I realised that if I sat back then Wigsie would build it up nicely, bugger his back up and I'd get the complete deal for bugger all. Of course the big guy can't be relied upon to do things in the right order.

somebody take it, I'm sorely tempted but I promised myself I wouldn't look at anything with a threaded 1" steerer.

What's the rear spacing on it? just asking like


----------



## Tynan (16 Mar 2010)

certainly is nice, that's the sort of frame I eye up every time I see one out and about, I've have no idea ot time or skill or money to do anything with it, it certainly does look large though


----------



## Rhythm Thief (16 Mar 2010)

What size is it? I'm interested if it's around 23" c-c and if (for a consideration, of course) you can despatch it up to Herefordshire.


----------



## redjedi (17 Mar 2010)

User1314 said:


> I paid £150 for the same a year ago. Not just the frame though. It was unused though. 1985 model. Bike stripped to just the frame is almost as light as anything modern, I'd say.
> 
> Rides like a dream.
> 
> ...



Although could do with some quieter brake blocks


----------



## montage (9 Apr 2010)

interested, but need to figure out when to pop down to kentland as my life is pretty much on hold for revision at the moment. Got a project planned for this summer (post exams) as I need a decent 2nd bike to take to uni


----------



## Tel (9 Apr 2010)

where abouts in kent are you?


----------



## Wigsie (9 May 2010)

Folkestone.


----------



## gbb (18 Jun 2010)

IIRC the Clubman was spaced for a 5 speed block, but i've spaced mine out quite easily to accept 8 speed wheels.
It is a nice comfortable frame, its a brilliant winter commuter. I like bikes with the curve on the front forks....it absorbs so much road vibration.

I can't believe you can't even give it away Wigsie


----------



## urbanfatboy (7 Jul 2010)

I'd love it but it's so far away. Is it still up for grabs?


----------



## urbanfatboy (7 Jul 2010)

I could swap it for some bits and pieces, best of which is probably the saddle that cam with my trek district


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Aug 2010)

I'm 5'10 but fairly long limbed. Would it be too big??

Thanks.


----------

